# Sage Oracle touch, too much ground coffee above fan. Ground coffee overflow



## Insid1 (6 mo ago)

Hi there 
Has anyone come across this issue. Our Oracle touch isn’t tamping correctly and there is a large overflow of ground coffee above the fan that falls out when removing the fan. The screw (the bit that holds the magnetic fan) has 4 threads showing when this happened and tried again with even more threads showing but the issue persists. Do you think there might be some more internal issues to consider?


----------



## hhravn (5 mo ago)

I experience this from time to time. It has been one of my biggest frustrations with this machine, and I think it's a bean compatibility issue. 

When the beans (or the weather or something else) are too dry, the grounds will spin in the basket with the tamper fan, and the auto tamping stops working. 

Try wiping the basket with a damp cloth before grinding, or try with some other (fresh) beans.


----------

